# Comment bien utiliser la batterie du MacBook Air?



## galactik (15 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je possède un MacBook Air 2013 13'' et j'aimerais avoir plus de précisions quand a l'usage qu'il est necéssaire de faire de sa batterie pour garder les 12h d'autonomie de ce petit bijou!
Alors après avoir glané des informations a droite et à gauche voilà comment j'utilise ma batterie : 
Quand je suis chez moi ou dans un lieu fixe, je laisse mon MBA constamment branché sur l'adaptateur secteur à 100%, la batterie étant coupée dès lors, il n'y a a priori aucun problèmes, ce qui permet de ne pas gaspiller de cycles de charge.
J'essaye cependant d'utiliser la batterie en la laissant se vider jusqu'a environ 10/20 % avant de la recharger, au moins une fois par semaine.
Si je suis amené a ne pas utiliser mon MBA pendant une semaine ou plus (ce qui n'est pas encore arrivé  ), je laisse la batterie a un niveau approximatif de 50%.
Ma première interrogation est de savoir si déjà mon utilisation n'est pas dangereuse pour ma batterie.
Ensuite j'ai d'autres questions :
Quel est le risque pour la batterie si je laisse le MBA se décharger complètement à 0% et s'éteindre automatiquement?
Si, par exemple, je suis dans ma chambre et je prends mon MBA, qui est branché à 100%, 30 minutes pour aller dans une autre pièce, est-il néfaste de le rebrancher juste après alors qu'il n'est descendu qu'a peine à 95/98 %?
Est-il déconseillé de laisser le MBA branché sur secteur lorsqu'il est en veille et/ou éteint?
Merci d'avance pour tout vos conseils


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Pour la batterie des MBP/MBA, regarde ce fil, tu peux tout lire, ça n'est pas trop long


----------



## galactik (15 Janvier 2014)

Merci beaucoup, j'ai bien lu, et j'en déduis que mon utilisation est a priori plutôt bonne !


----------



## thierry37 (16 Janvier 2014)

On retrouve un max de sujets sur ce thème de la batterie. Et plein d'avis différents. Voici les miens :

*Pour la faire courte : avec un MBA, on ne se prend pas la tête, on branche quand on est sur le bureau, on débranche quand on va sur le canapé. *


Pour la faire longue, il y a peu être des nuances, mais tu sembles être sur le bon chemin.
- Lieux fixe, tu le branches. OK
Ne crois pas que ça ne consomme pas des cycles. ça consomme, mais un tout petit petit peu.
- le "vidage" de la batterie de temsp en temps, c'est bien. Dans le passé, on préconisait une fois par mois. ça me semble suffisant

Et au final, pour celui qui passe pas 10h par jour sur batterie, je ne crois pas qu'on peut en voir la fin de vie (à moins d'un probème technique, et là, ce sera garantie)

Tu l'as depuis combien de temps ?
Et tu as combien de cycles ? (utiliser Coconut Battery ou dans les infos système)


Si ton portable se décharge complètement, je ne pense pas que ça soit un problème.
Le 0% affiché ne veut pas dire que c'est vraiment 0% dans la batterie, sinon ça l'abimerait. Le MBA coupe avant d'être critique.
Mais bon, autant éviter de descendre trop bas, trop souvent.

Rebrancher quand il est à 95%. Oui, je pense que ça ne change rien. Tu sais comment ça compte les cycles. 20 fois les 5% ou une fois les 100%, ça te fais la même chose = 1 cycle.
Si tu attends d'être à 75% pour recharger, on pourrait dire que tu vas "perdre" 20% de cycle. Mais là encore, faut pas s'inquiéter et arrêter de se prendre la tête. 

Quand il est éteint ou en veille, je le laisse charger. S'il est au vert, ça ne va pas l'abimer, mais bon, certains maniaques (comme moi) préfèreront ne pas le laisser sur secteur. (des mauvais souvernir de la foudre et des surtensions, à l'étranger... )


----------



## galactik (18 Janvier 2014)

Alors d'après coconutbattery mon MBA est âgé de 10 semaines (même si je ne l'ai que depuis 2 semaines) et a subi 7 cycles de charges. 

Après oui je ne veux pas me prendre la tête non plus, mais quitte a pouvoir entretenir sa batterie pourquoi ne pas connaitre les meilleures habitudes a adopter!

Pour ce qui est de la décharge complète, je l'ai déja fait, il s'est éteint a 0% et quand je l'ai re-branché et rallumé, il a repris a l'endroit où j'étais au moment où il m'a lâché, comme s'il s'était mis en veille, ce qui confirme le fait que ce n'est pas le vrai 0% de la batterie. J'espère simplement que cela n'aura pas abimé ma batterie cette petite "expèrience"!

Je sais comment fonctionne les cycles de charges, et en fait je me rends compte que ma question sur le fait de le rebrancher à 95% est idiote, mais dans le doute, en tant qu'utilisateur soucieux, j'ai préféré poser. 

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour le partage de vos conseils.


----------



## thierry37 (20 Janvier 2014)

Est ce que tu avais regardé le nombre de cycle, au déballage ?
C'est à peu près ton utilisation, les 7 cycles en 2 semaines ?

14 cycles par mois, arrondissons à 20.
= 240 cycles par an

Les macbook air étant donnés pour 1000 cycles, ça fait minimum 4 ans.

Dans 4 ans, tu auras changé de machine. Ou alors, si tu es encore sur celle-ci, tu auras un autonomie diminuée et tu seras plus souvent branché sur le secteur.

Pour parler des cas, comme moi, qui utilisent peu sur batterie : 20 semaines, 18 cycles.
Là, je me prends pas la tête, car avant d'arriver à mes 1000 semaines = 1000 cycles préconisés, j'ai de la marge.


----------



## galactik (20 Janvier 2014)

Oui je pense que les 7 cycles en deux semaines correspondent bien puisqu'en fait la première semaine je ne m'étais pas renseigné sur la batterie et je ne faisais que recharger mon MB a 100% et le débranchait directement (grossière erreur ahah). Donc mon rythme est même je dirais de 2 a 3 cycles par semaine désormais, à peine ! Ce qui équivaut à environ 150 cycles par an, arrondissons a 200 car on ne sait jamais!  
Ainsi mes 1000 cycles arriveront dans 5 ans, alors j'ai de la marge aussi quand même, et en effet d'ici là j'espère avoir changé de machine pour un MBA rétina 15" qui sait? 
Merci pour tout, avec ces chiffres on se rend compte que finalement il est pas nécessaire de s'inquiéter pour son MacBook Air, il tiendra largement la route même si on ne s'occupe pas de sa batterie !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (1 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Je possède un MBA 2013, je n'ai pas utilisé mon MBA depuis 15 jours et il restait 20% environ de batterie.

Ce matin sachant que je n'aurais pas beaucoup de batterie, je l'ai branché et démarré.
En fait j'avais 0% de batterie :mouais:

Dans la console j'avais un message dans "Rapport de diagnostic système" du type "powerstat".

Qu'en pensez-vous rien d'anormal ? 
CoconutBatterry semble indiquer que tout va bien ?


----------



## thierry37 (4 Février 2014)

On a déjà expliqué plus haut dans ce fil : le 0% n'est pas le "vrai" 0 des cellules de la batterie. Sinon, elle serait morte.
A mon avis, pas de bobo. Et pis, tu le verras par la suite, après les prochains cycles.

Prochaine fois, faut penser à soit l'éteindre (la veille consomme un peu, et en 15 jours ça a pu bouffer les 20%), soit à le charger régulièrement.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Février 2014)

Hello,

Merci pour ta réponse, il était bien éteint ce qui m'étonne effectivement c'est qu'en 15 jours il perd autant de batterie.

Bizarre de toute façon je pense que la batterie et sa gestion fonctionne curieusement sous  Mavericks.

Coconut batterie n'indique pas la même chose que Mac OSX et pareil iStat Menu indique également autre chose.

Le fait d'arriver à 0% de batterie système éteins n'endommage rien au niveau de Mavericks ?

Merci encore.


----------



## thierry37 (4 Février 2014)

J'ose espérer que Apple, après tant d'années à fabriquer des portables, a une sécurité en place pour la batterie. Le macbook doit pas aller plus bas qu'un certain seuil, tout comme les iPhones et iPads. Tout comme n'importe quels autres appareils électroniques à batterie. (Faut espérer !)

Et puis, si ce n'était pas le cas, ton MBA serait mort, puisque tu es descendu à 0%.

Concernant la gestion batterie et l'affichage sous Mavericks, oui, c'est un gros bordel leur calcul. ça doit se mettre à jour trop souvent.
En gros, faut voir combien on tient en réel.
Mais c'est sûr que ça aide pas, si on a besoin de vraiment savoir "je vais tenir 2h ou 5h sur batterie? j'éteins maintenant ou plus tard ? Ah mince, c'est Mavericks, je peux pas savoir.."


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Février 2014)

Oui effectivement je pense que Apple a prévu le coup sur la gestion de la batterie.

Moi maintenant je regarde via Coconut et iStat Menu qui me semble plus réelle j'ai l'impression que l'affiche de Mac OS.

Merci encore de m'avoir répondu


----------



## hrurussia (5 Février 2014)

Franchement, j'ai jamais fait attention à ça, et mon macbook air tient toujours 8-10h voire plus en traitement de texte + wifi.

Il a toujours à peu prêt la même autonomie, je pense pas qu'il faille vraiment se prendre la tête avec ça


----------



## steffzen (10 Juillet 2015)

*On peut dire pour résumer qu'aujourd'hui avec les nouvelles batteries on a plus à réfléchir mais juste à utiliser...*
- Juste brancher sur secteur quand on peut et utiliser la batterie seulement en nomade sans s’inquiéter du taux de charge et des cycles, *ça c'est bien !*
- Juste la charger à fond une fois à l'achat, ça *c'est bien !*
- Juste la laisser descendre à 5% et la recharger complètement une fois par mois pour la recalibrer quand on est beaucoup sur secteur et pas souvent sur batterie, *ça c'est bien !*


----------



## tof59 (12 Juillet 2015)

donc moi qui suis nouveau et qui me prend la tête a savoir et a chercher l pourquoi du comment en lisant plusieurs fil si je comprend bien on s'embête pas avec l utilisation on branche quand on on a une prise secteur a porter de mains et quand on a pas on ben logique on branche pas  et on éteint pas on ferme le capot jusque la j ai bon 
mais alors quand on ferme le capot on laisse sur secteur aussi ?


----------



## Christian 1954 (13 Juillet 2015)

bonjour à toutes et tous

Moi j'ai une question un doute

J'ai un air depuis juin 2014 acheter neuf 293 cycles et coconut me dis que la batterie et à 88% de vie c'est normal ou je doit m'inquiéter ?

merci de votre aide comme je doit le vendre je voudrais pas que l'acheteur me prenne pour un bandit 

merci de vos retours
Christian


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juillet 2015)

300 cycles en 1 an, ça presque 1 cycle par jour. Tu l'utilises tout le temps, pendant longtemps, sur batterie ?
Si oui, alors rien d'inquiétant, l'acheteur ne te prendra pas pour un bandit si tu lui montres la copie d'écran de Coconut battery.


----------



## Christian 1954 (13 Juillet 2015)

Merci de m'avoir répondu si vite

oui je l'utilise sur la batterie toute la soirée ou la journée quand je suis en vacances web,film,téléchargement la par exemple je suis à 76% de batterie restante et 8h d'autonomie allumer depuis ce matin 10H avec une coupure entre 12H et 14H30 ça te parait correct ?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juillet 2015)

oui


----------



## Christian 1954 (17 Juillet 2015)

Pour information comme je suis du genre têtu au démarrage du mac appui sur D puis power et la il y a un diagnostique sur l'appareil et la batterie et la il me signaler une erreur sur le fonctionnement de la batterie code PPT004,suite à ça j'ai pris rdv à l'appstore de Bordeaux hier aprem à 17H30 diag du Génius qui en réfere à son supérieur qui donne l'accord pour changement de le batterie en hors garantie 18H15 batterie neuve sans rien payer 

Pour info accueil super chouette très sympa

voila voualou je voulais simplement faire partager car on à bo critiquer Apple pour le prix etc etc la c'est du nickel


----------



## ValBocquet (20 Juillet 2015)

Merci beaucoup pour tous ces conseils, je viens d'apprendre plein de choses ! *brancheLeSecteur* .

Que pensez-vous de ceci ?







Merci !


----------



## ValBocquet (22 Juillet 2015)

Je me permets de up ici :/


----------

